# Anyone ever use cedar?



## samuel07 (Sep 19, 2006)

We had a 60foot dead cedar tree cut down where I work and I salvaged a nice 12' diameter log which is producing some colorful blanks. the tree was dead ans standing for several years so it is pretty dry. I think I'll get another log tonight so let me know if anyone wants a slab.

I'll try to post some pics if I can get my camera to work.


----------



## Dario (Sep 19, 2006)

I tried it and it is pretty...BUT...too soft for my liking.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 19, 2006)

I've turned quite a few pens from it, Samuel, and it's always very popular. It's a bit soft for my liking as well, but stabilization helps. It makes other nice turnings as well.


----------



## RussFairfield (Sep 19, 2006)

Use a lot of thin CA glue to harden it, and beware of small pockets of rot.


----------



## JimGo (Sep 19, 2006)

It's a beautiful wood, and very popular (as Dario and Billy have said).  It's also very soft (i.e., shows all sorts of dings the minute the owner gets it), but if the owner knows about the woods "termpermental" nature, it's fine.  Like Billy said, it is a great wood for other turning projects, like the beautiful christmas ornament a fellow member made for me last year.


----------



## samuel07 (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks all

What should the moisture content be before i start to use it?

Jim
Are you still in Reston? You wouldn't have a moisture meter would you? I work in Herndon and would love to see some of your work and maybe pick your brain. I'd be happy to cut you a slab of this cedar or I could get some of the blanks.


----------



## btboone (Sep 19, 2006)

Every time I turn some, I get gerbils showing up. []


----------



## JimGo (Sep 19, 2006)

Wayne,
Yes, I live in Reston and work in Tyson's.  MDWine actually works in Herndon, too (he lives in Manassas).  In fact, there's a rather sizable group of us here (we refer to ourselves as the "NOVA" contingent), and we get together periodically to show off our latest work, pick each other's brains ('cept MDWine's...we know he can't spare too many more cells! []), and generally BS.  If you drop me an E-mail, I'll make sure you're added to our informal "distribution list".

I have a Harbor Freight moisture meter, but I'll have to dig it out.  Otherwise, you're welcome to borrow it if you'd like.  Again, just drop me an E-mail and we can figure out a good time to get together.


----------



## Skye (Sep 19, 2006)

For some reason I cant stand the stuff. It looks good, smells good, dont know what it is. I guess it's that every other tree you see around here is a freaking cedar. I need to get over it...


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 19, 2006)

What kind of cedar?
If it is eastern aromatic cedar, that is very popular for turning. I sell pen blanks from it.
As said, very soft and brittle. Turning it is a love/hate affair.
I don't know anything about western cedar(s). There are several kinds.


----------



## samuel07 (Sep 19, 2006)

Rifleman

Definately eastern Aromatic. I think i'm going to try some christmas ornanaments with it. Any other suggestions would be appreciated. I think I'll bring the chainsaw to work tomorrow and get a couple more pieces.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by samuel07_
> <br />Rifleman
> 
> Definately eastern Aromatic. I think i'm going to try some christmas ornanaments with it. Any other suggestions would be appreciated. I think I'll bring the chainsaw to work tomorrow and get a couple more pieces.



Like any new wood, there is a learning curve with aromatic cedar. First, be cautious of the dust. As much as I like the aroma, the dust is a serious irritant for me. It doesn't affect everyone but the potential is there. It is soft and will turn very easily. But it is brittle and a catch is usually fatal for the piece you are working on. Accept that, it's part of the deal with this wood. Watch the small knots. Other than that, it makes for beautiful finished pieces.


----------



## tnilmerl (Sep 20, 2006)

In South Texas, Western Juniper is all over the place.  We call the stuff cedar.  Not sure if that is absolutely technically correct.  Smells and turns like cedar.  Like everyone else says, it is a soft wood (softer than I would normally turn for a pen), has truly fantastic grain, and quite aromatic.  On juniper, the bark folds in a lot, so there are usually deep occlusions that tend to splinter out, and those have to be reckoned with.  I saturate with thin CA and continue turning.  Sanding always junks up the abrasive, so I keep separate sets just for juniper.  The fragrance is is not necessarily bad, but since my wife is allergic to cedar, I did not get to turn it much at first.  Good news is this got me out of the garage and into a new shop building separated from the house [].  Since it has a high resin content, sealing can be problematic.  Most people complain about sealing since it inhibits the fragrance.  Can't win for loosing on that one.


----------



## samuel07 (Sep 21, 2006)

I just turned the first blank for an Atlas Gold kit from WC and I am very pleased. All I did was sand to 400 and buff with tripoli and then coated with BLO. It has a very nice satin sheen to it. Maybe since all it has on it is the BLO it won't loose the fragrance.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 3, 2006)

Ive turn bowls and pens.  Everyonw loves the look.  It is real soft, so put a good hard finish on it.  Also the red turns to brown over time but still looks good.

have fun turnin


----------



## DocStram (Oct 5, 2006)

I've used Eastern Aromatic Cedar and have been pleased with the results. It smells good also ... even though it does remind me of gerbils (as Bruce pointed out).  My question has always related to the finishing process. I have finished them with ca and using the Bealls steps. The problem is that while they look real nice ... I lose the smell of the cedar because of the finishing process. It's a little disappointing when a friend picks one up ... says, "Oh Cedar!" and tries to smell it. 
I reckon the question is ... if I want that cedar aroma ... should I not use any finish at all?


----------



## Dario (Oct 5, 2006)

Try Fangar's tip on how he made camphor burl retain its smell even after he finished it with CA.

He cut his tube and insert them from both ends of the barrel...leaving a space in between.  Maybe you can modify that by just drilling holes through the tube but plan how you glue it in so you won't cover the wood with glue anyways.

just a thought.


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 5, 2006)

I've turned bowls and ornaments from it.  The best part of cedar for me is that it is completely free.  I've contemplated making segmented bowls from it.


----------



## Skye (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by samuel07_
> Maybe since all it has on it is the BLO it won't loose the fragrance.



Just dont give it to anyone who nibbles on their pens. It'll have bite marks all over it.


----------

